# Crazy Hamster!!



## c.holland (May 6, 2009)

I bought a new hamster about two months ago.. and she is completely crazy! 

She eats/chews anything around here..she has shredded the curtain her cage was next to, has eaten through all of the plastic fastenings on her cage, chewed through her bag of food and even managed to escape by knocking down the top part of her cage from the kitchen worktop!

She has managed to bend some of the wiring on her cage..it's as if she's the hulk hamster.. and trashes her pretty big cage on a regular basis.

We get her out to play with most nights so she is used to us, yet when we approach her cage she runs away as if in fear..she also gets a good run about in her ball most nights. 

She has put on so much weight..we thought she might be pregnant but we've now had her two months and she hasn't come into contact with any other hamsters..

Is this normal? Will she calm down?!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

ive only had male hampsters so i cant help im afraid.

have you got her lots of toys to keep her occupied? she might be doing it because she's bored. wilko's sell hampster toys pretty cheaply like tubes and balls.

hope this helps a little


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

If she likes to chew then give her cardboard. Toilet rolls, egg boxes, cereal boxes...Maybe she needs a bigger cage. From my experience, Syrians tend to chew the bars of the cages if they don't have enough space. I have finally stopped my female chewing the bars by getting her a huge Freddy 2 cage. 

Defo give her some boxes to chew on and she can occupy herself with them.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think my syrian must be cheeky because she has a Freddy 2 and she still chews the bars!

What cage do you have? Dimensions?

Char
xxx


----------

